# What equipment do you see in your area?



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Someone (I think it was Chief) mentioned in a thread awhile back, that you can tell the good brands by what the pros use. 

I see a lot of Redmax, Stihl, and Echo blowers and trimmers.

Excell seems to be the most popular ZTR. Next would be Toro, Deere, and some Scags. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with dealerships, but Excell seems to be the most popular ZTR around here.

Golf courses and Parks dept. seem to favor Deere and Toro for Fairway, greens and ballfield maintenance.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well there are a lot of Kubota's and New Holland used by the pros in this area. I don't think it's because they're better than the other, it boils down to a strong, aggressive dealer network.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Agree, Argee about the dealers. I'd forgot about the Kubotas. Saw a guy with brand new ZTR knock out some turf last fall.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I see LOTS of John Deere (757's, 777's), followed by Kubota, a good bit of Scag, and some Exmark and a little Ferris. I also see a lot of MTD's being used by the local self employed one man band guys. Stihl seems to be the most popular hand held stuff.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

As to ZTR's its maianly Dixon, Toro and Kubota
Reg L & G type Mainly green ones
Ag type Green ones again followed by a splash of Blue and a little bit of Red, with the Blue and Red usually older models

Powered equipment like saws blowers and trimmers Stilh and Husky and Echo followed by Shindawa and of course Poulan brands.
I assume its safe to say this area is John Deere territory when it comes to Husky brand and any tractor though.


----------

